# Insurance for mobile catering van



## Futurelookin (14 Jun 2016)

On behalf of my brother who is finding it hard to get insurance for the above. It's NOT a trailer (catering trailer being pulled) so this may be the issue as it's a van, the body of which has been converted. 

One quote so far - 2.5k for 3rd party only, no contents cover and a €500 excess. Seems really expensive and doesn't provide good cover. My brother has two vans insured, full no claims bonus, an artic licence etc. Doesn't matter. 

As there must be loads of chip vans etc at events nationwide, I can't imagine no one does it but I've tried a broker and this was all it yielded. UK based mobile catering insurance specialists, who I've contacted said they don't cover ROI.

Anyone any experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Monbretia (14 Jun 2016)

Try Pike Insurances, Dublin, not sure if they do it but they are very helpful and may know who does.   They do a lot of business stuff.


----------



## DirectDevil (29 Jun 2016)

Also, be sure to dovetail the motor insurance with liability insurance in respect of the products being sold.


----------



## AnthonyG (29 Jun 2016)

You need to go to a Broker and ask can they try get a Quote true Lloyd's your risk is non stardard also on the Contents most GCV polices will not cover this you need to get a tradesman policy.

Best of Luck


----------



## Aaron123 (19 Jun 2019)

Hi there, I know it's been a while since you posted this but I find myself in a similar position. I'm 21 with full roi licence and 2 years claims free driving. Wanting to start a food truck business but don't know where to start and can't seem to find a broker that will give me a quotebecause I'm under 25. Any help whatsoever is really appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Futurelookin (19 Jun 2019)

Aaron123 said:


> Hi there, I know it's been a while since you posted this but I find myself in a similar position. I'm 21 with full roi licence and 2 years claims free driving. Wanting to start a food truck business but don't know where to start and can't seem to find a broker that will give me a quotebecause I'm under 25. Any help whatsoever is really appreciated. Cheers



He eventually got cover under Richardson insurance based in Beacon Court in Sandyford. Decent cover, not cheap but no insurance is. However I imagine that your impediment of being under 25 won't be easy to overcome. Most commercial insurance is over 25's. 
You may need to ensure when you're taking on staff that at least one staff member is over 25 with full licence. You'll almost certainly need help on your truck anyway so recruit someone who can drive.


----------

